# Is Anyone Else Here a Bad Driver?



## YRU_So_Quiet? (Sep 19, 2005)

I really have a difficult time driving anywhere. If I'm making a turn and people are behind me, I'm always worried that I'm taking too long and the people behind will beep. Then after I make the turn, I'm worried if I cut someone off and if the people behind me noticed.


----------



## umbrellagirl1980 (Dec 28, 2005)

i wouldn't call myself a bad driver, but others might.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

YRU_So_Quiet? said:


> I really have a difficult time driving anywhere. If I'm making a turn and people are behind me, I'm always worried that I'm taking too long and the people behind will beep. Then after I make the turn, I'm worried if I cut someone off and if the people behind me noticed.


I think it's precisely a fear of things like this that have kept me from ever becoming a driver to begin with.


----------



## Message (Sep 20, 2006)

I'm actually a rather agressive driver and don't care at all about what other drivers on the road think... I'm not even afraid to blast my music at intersections... I figure hey, I enjoy music immensely, and I enjoy it even more when it's loud and it's my car so there!

I don't beep at people or tailgate them, but I pass people often and put the pedal to the metal etc. I enjoy driving very much so, being a car enthusaist and all...

And really my car is one of my 'safe havens' where I can do whatever I want.


----------



## likewater (Aug 3, 2006)

:agree

its my happy place. I used to take a "spirited" drive whenever I'd get anxious at college. better than therapy


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

I used to get anxious when I was learning to drive, but not any more. I've never been good at parking though. I don't have a car anyway.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Im an awesome driver. I once drove home in the dark in a snow storm with my windshield frosted up out of windshield washer fluid going 100km/h+ on wet icy roads on the busiest section of highway in the country.


----------



## richie (Jan 24, 2006)

Message said:


> I'm actually a rather agressive driver and don't care at all about what other drivers on the road think... I'm not even afraid to blast my music at intersections... I figure hey, I enjoy music immensely, and I enjoy it even more when it's loud and it's my car so there!
> 
> I don't beep at people or tailgate them, but I pass people often and put the pedal to the metal etc. I enjoy driving very much so, being a car enthusaist and all...
> 
> And really my car is one of my 'safe havens' where I can do whatever I want.


 :ditto

I'm actually a very aggressive driver which I wish I could change but I think being in my 'safe haven' my alter ego comes out...its a place for me to not be shy and let people take advantage of me and I let my frustations out by blasting the stereo and speeding by all the other drivers. I'm guilty of tailgating and my last two or three tickets I probably could have gotten wreckless driving because I was caught in road rage situations. I hate it, I just don't know where this came from or how to change it. That being said, I do think I'm good in the sense that in over 20 years of driving, I've only had one accident that was my fault and that was in my first year of driving and it was in a dangerous intersection where there are tons of accidents.


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

I'm a terrible driver. I'm afraid of dieing or killing somebody. I'm far far more afraid of that than pissing someone off with my driving.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

Noca said:


> Im an awesome driver. I once drove home in the dark in a snow storm with my windshield frosted up out of windshield washer fluid going 100km/h+ on wet icy roads on the busiest section of highway in the country.


It sounds like you were a lucky driver. But, I have to say I've been in situations where I trusted my GPS computer to tell me where the road was going to turn at more then what I could see in front of me. I'm also surprised I haven't fallen asleep while driving yet. There are a few trips that I don't remember too much about, but I ended up in the next place I was supposed to be.

As for what the OP said, the trick to driving is paying attension to what you are supposed to do. Once you know the laws, know how to drive straight, make turns, back up and park, driving is just a combination of those things and avoiding other cars and barriers in your way. For practice, next time you are a passenger in a car, watch what they do, how fast they go around corners, how they pull out into the intersection to make a left hand turn (and they have the right-of-way over people turning right when the light is red, so don't worry about cutting them off, unless it is you that is turning right)


----------



## Eeyoresoul (Sep 26, 2006)

I am a mix of an aggressive driver and a cautious driver- it depends on my mood. I am always concerned what the other drivers think, but it won't stop me from passing them if they are driving to slowly for me. I tend to apologize outloud (even though they can't hear me).

I do not play my music loudly because I don't want to disturb people... plus I fear they may think my music is stupid or something. I also do not like people to see that I am singing along, so I will stop if I think someone can see me.


----------



## Redox (Jan 20, 2006)

at night I am.


----------



## pentagon (Dec 13, 2005)

been driving for about 5 or so years so, haven't had any accidents so I guess I'm a pretty decent driver. I've gotten quite a few speeding tickets though :\


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

I don't think I'm a bad driver, but I hate to drive because of _other_ drivers. The ones that tailgate, beep at you the second the light turns green, beep at you if you stop to let someone cross, flip you off, swear at you, etc. I can't take that.


----------



## left blank (Sep 15, 2006)

I get a little worried when I take too long to make a turn and i'm holding others up. But it doesn't bother me terribley if someone honks at me when I was learning to drive on the freeway I was on it at night one time and this guy behind me starts tailgaiting me and flashing his highbeams, the slowest I was going was 5 miles under the speed limit but I was mostly going the speed limit. I wasn't bothered by it because it is way more embarrassing for me to cause an accident than to have some jerk flash their highbeams at me. The most trouble I have with driving is trying to gauge when it is ok to go when making turns or merging.


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

I'll tell you when I drive.
However my parents think I'm good (for my extremely limited experence), but I have no idea. I've been extremely nervous about driving (just around the little hamlet we live in, I get filled with anxiety, and it's usually empty).
However if genetics have any play in to driving, I should be well off, but we can't count on that.


----------



## elky (Sep 9, 2006)

i consider myself a good driver. no accidents anyways. i can definetly get some road rage going though. besides tailgating, people cutting corners infront of me really pisses me off. just tonight driving home at night, a truck makes an unsafe left turn into oncoming traffic (ME). not only was he coming extremely close to getting hit by me, but he cut the corner, and only in the last second jerked back into his lane to avoid getting his driver side door crushed in. people like that are what make driving dangerous.


----------



## bengo (Nov 25, 2010)

i hope i'm not a bad driver
i'm taking my driving test next year


----------



## Fury 0f Osiris (Jan 5, 2011)

Im a very confident driver, but I cant stop thinking that Im in everyones way. I normally dont go over into the left passing lane unless its totally clear.

But the worst was when I was first learning stick and I was super nervous about stalling at a light infont of a bunch of people. And when I inevitably did stall, it was not fun, to say the least.


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

I passed my test last August. I honestly tell you now I had no intent to use it, every car around me was a half smirking knife fighter edging it's way towards me lol. I'm supposed to just keep driving straight, ok I can do that. Now here comes a corner and here comes the three wheeled hillbilly waggon trawling out of the dust on square wheels and clenching every muscle in my body as I make this movement, my eyes closed, in the same manner I'd estimate wife beaters close their eyes to their surroundings, no space to think about hitting anything only natural reflex.

I'm a lot more confident now. Infact I'm a ridiculously confident driver which surprises even me. I never saw myself driving at all at 17 it was all a bit of a nervous joke back then. now, driving has been the best thing to happen to me in the last ten years. Now I keep the car on the road, just about hehe but really let it all hang out for fun and thrills in all honesty. Even got into a couple of races on the motorway inadvertently. The best of driving to me is nearly crashing. That's just the price of freedom after so long I suppose though I do not defend it in any relatable way you'd empathize with I'm sure. Driving is getting from A-B for most I know. I wouldn't put my family through that driving them around.


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm Ok I guess. I just hate merging on high ways and turning left.


----------



## AHolivier (Aug 6, 2009)

In high school, my driving instructor would tell me one thing and then my parents would tell me another, and to this day, I am confused. I didn't get my license until after high school and I don't use it because I don't have a car. I hate driving. It confuses me. I have a hard time remembering all the signs and stuff. No matter how many times I go down the same local streets, everything looks foreign in my eyes.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Oy, when I first started learning how to drive (at 16) I was horrible with the right turns and always dreaded driving time with the instructor. Almost ten years later, I would say that I'm now a pretty decent driver...better than my brother and dad. lol


----------



## rctriplefresh5 (Aug 24, 2009)

YRU_So_Quiet? said:


> I really have a difficult time driving anywhere. If I'm making a turn and people are behind me, I'm always worried that I'm taking too long and the people behind will beep. Then after I make the turn, I'm worried if I cut someone off and if the people behind me noticed.


YES~!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i hate turning on red, i often wait till its green and get so anxious at people behind me, and pretend im inching forward liek im gonna turn.
or ill purposely approach a red stop light slowly so that im there closer to when it turns green
or ill rush a green light

i also feel like i swerve into other lanes and have no control


----------



## rctriplefresh5 (Aug 24, 2009)

Classified said:


> It sounds like you were a lucky driver. But, I have to say I've been in situations where I trusted my GPS computer to tell me where the road was going to turn at more then what I could see in front of me.


i do this


----------



## Morke (Dec 10, 2010)

I am. I have trouble turning at all when there's a car behind me (I've actually gotten lost before because I kept neglecting to turn or pull over) and one time at a four way stop I was in one of the central lanes and got extremely disoriented and couldn't tell which lane mine matched up with and almost caused a wreck.

Also, I simply have no sense of direction. Apparently a lot of agoraphobics have trouble with spatial orientation because of weak vestibular systems.

I'm pretty much the type of driver that aggressive/confident drivers loath.


----------



## Marce (Jan 5, 2011)

*I do that too!*

So glad to know I'm not the only one. I drive every day but I hate turning on red lights, having to merge because I keep thinking the people behind me will get impatient, and I hate turning left. Sometimes I take the long way if it means getting all green lights or just turning on green lights instead of turning left when I have to wait for cars coming my direction. Other times, if the light is red and I need to turn I just go on until the next green light. I also hate it when I have to turn right and there are people walking because then they take too long and the light then turns red. My husband tells me it's weird, but I tell him that at least I'm driving and getting things done.



rctriplefresh5 said:


> YES~!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i hate turning on red, i often wait till its green and get so anxious at people behind me, and pretend im inching forward liek im gonna turn.
> or ill purposely approach a red stop light slowly so that im there closer to when it turns green
> or ill rush a green light
> 
> i also feel like i swerve into other lanes and have no control


----------



## Marce (Jan 5, 2011)

OOh, I forgot. I also either rush to get to the stop signs before other drivers or I go slower to let them get there first. I hate the awkwardness of not knowing who's next to go.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

I'm a pretty good driver I guess. I even worked as a driver one summer a few years ago. 
Had to drive to airports, NYC, NJ, Boston suburbs, etc...all without using GPS system, just google map or mapquest.


----------



## floatingballoon (Aug 17, 2010)

Not only do I not like driving, my sense of direction is really poor too. :| So how about that? Anxiety 2x. Someday, I'll pass the test.


----------



## Cedilla (Dec 25, 2009)

I'm a great driver. I used to be an aggressive driver too, but I calmed down because cops just seem to pop out of nowhere. Well In fact I've never been convicted of any moving violations, or had any accidents in my 5 years of driving a car. I just keep getting speeding tickets on my motorcycle.

The best advise I could give would be to never panic, I would bet money that at least 75% of auto accidents could be avoided if people simply did not panic.

The other advise I would give is to always be aware of your surrounding, if you are always anticipating what other drivers are doing, and you always try to leave yourself an escape if crap does hit the fan you will never panic, therefore never wreak.

Also put down the cell phone!!!, probably don't have to tell us introverts that though.:teeth Nothing angers me more than seeing someone driving distracted. Sorry but if you are in charge of a 2 ton hunk of metal flying down the road at 70mph driving better me the only thing you are focused on, because one slip up can cost a whole lot of lives.


----------



## rctriplefresh5 (Aug 24, 2009)

Marce said:


> OOh, I forgot. I also either rush to get to the stop signs before other drivers or I go slower to let them get there first. I hate the awkwardness of not knowing who's next to go.


this too hahahahah
and when i leave wendys ill sometimes park my car in the lot till the stop light on the main road im mergin to turns red cause i hate trying to enter the main road with all the cars....i have trouble telling if my lane is free, or if thats the lane to the far left thats free.
also if other cars want to leave wendys, ill wait in the parking lot for them to go, and then just go behind them instead of waiting for a green and hope they take their time

also im so envious of people who can back up into parking spaces because i can't.


----------



## Cashew (May 30, 2010)

I feel the same as YRU So Quiet but I drive okay, although most of the mistakes I do make are left turn related. I hate judging distances


----------



## forex (Dec 29, 2010)

i dont drive really anymore , everytime i try my legs begin to shake


----------



## mysterioussoul (Jul 17, 2010)

i'm not an extremely bad driver but i'd sometimes make mistakes and get confused. luckily i've never been in an accident before. i did fail my driving test 8 times before i got my licence though. shame.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I really enjoy driving, give me a twisty mountain road and I am in my element. I still suck at reverse parking though xD.

I am super cautious when driving in the city etc though, so many idiots out there who decide to chop lanes at the last minute or forget to give way at roundabouts or something *shakes fist*.


----------



## recovery122 (Jan 16, 2011)

I am a very good driver. I've once watched the whole of iron man (the movie) in my car whilst driving.
Some people may say that is irresponsible and dangerous, but i say that's skill.


----------



## Marce (Jan 5, 2011)

Haha. Yeah, I can't park backwards. I hate parallel parking too and sometimes even parking in between two cars that are too close to each other. I usually park far from cars. My husband is a bus driver and he's great. It seems too easy for him. Sometimes when I'm with him as a passenger I see how he gets frustrated with other drivers and starts saying they shouldn't even be on the road. I'm such a clumsy driver. Can't tell you how many flat tires I have gotten (LOL). I hate driving in the city but I do enjoy driving in the highway. Driving in the highway actually does the opposite for me; it relaxes and soothes me.

*Originally posted by rctriplefresh5: *"also im so envious of people who can back up into parking spaces because i can't."*[/QUOTE]*


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm decent driving along, but once in a while I have really bad brain-farts or I get really impatient (like when trying to turn left out of a driveway) and almost get into accidents. Part of the reason I don't like driving too often tbh. I don't have a car anyway.

I can't reverse park either :lol Luckily I didn't have to do it for my test. Even parking forward is a challenge lmao. I'm too scared I'll hit the car parked nearby


----------



## rctriplefresh5 (Aug 24, 2009)

bump


----------



## tall (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm a beast driver, just wish I had a more powerful car. Since day one I enjoyed driving and feel empowered when I do. But I got my first actual ticket a few weeks back. The most effin BS ticket ever. In NJ, it's illegal to pass a traffic signal turning yellow if you had the ability to stop before. Undercover cop got me goin through on yellow. The light probably turned red when my back wheels hit the other side of the road. Got a ticket, and of course with me being socially inept, I didn't fight the ticket and paid it and got the two points. Made me so depressed about driving for a few weeks. Slowly gaining that confidence back though :|


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

I think I am a good driver, but that's because driving scares me and I'm really cautious and drive 5 under at all times.


----------



## rctriplefresh5 (Aug 24, 2009)

if in the acceleration lane about to merge...or if im driving and wantt to change lanes.....and i turn my head to check if oncoming traffic is there...i feel like i lose control of my car and start to zig zag


----------



## swap42 (Jan 16, 2011)

I am a very aggressive driver sometimes, I even get pretty bad road rage and will cut people off on purpose if they **** with me . It's really not a good thing. I think it's easier for me to get angry at people when there are a few thousand pounds of steel between me and them.


----------



## fir4charlotte (Feb 25, 2013)

*Terrible Driver*

I used to like driving, like many other people it was a safe place where I was in my own world, comfortable and undisturbed....
jnow, it seems I worry about everything, I am scoping out the mirrors every 10 seconds, I'm jittery if a car gets way too close to me and freak out, I'm terrible at parking (but then again, I always have been) and if someone says something to me I feel even smaller than before. Sort of like a child sent to the principal's office. I hate having to drive...


----------



## Bohuw (Feb 1, 2013)

I had intense anxiety when i got my Learner's permit. It took me 2 years to get my full licence. But we make more mistakes the harder we scrutinize and over-think. 
I used to worry about getting 'beeped' and when i got beeped the first time, i didnt get back into a car for almost 2 months, and the beep wasnt even an aggressive one. I understand how you feel. With practice you will gain confidence and start viewing the cars as cars and less about the other drivers' thoughts of you. 
Driving is a beautiful pleasure and I dont think anyone should deny themselves that pleasure due to anxiety. I've been through the anxiety of driving and I know you (and others) can overcome it  

My mum is another success story. She was terrified of learning driving and she finally got her licence at the age of 50. It's never too late


----------



## Bohuw (Feb 1, 2013)

I drive a truck, and im sick of people assuming all 'truck/utility drivers' are ******* drivers so I try to be extra nice and let people in and not tailgate etc. I guess i get some intrinsic pleasure out of it too


----------



## lost91 (Oct 18, 2011)

my dad taught me how to drive a standard truck back when I was 12. Ever since then its stuck with me and I've gotten better at driving


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

I make mistakes sometimes, but i never got in a wreck or into any trouble for it, so i think i'm ok.


----------



## Relz (Oct 31, 2011)

I'm a bad driver because I'm always anxious and I don't have confidence in the decisions I make while on the road. I feel like everything I do is wrong. It's gotten so bad that I haven't driven in 3 years.


----------



## AwkwardEd (Feb 21, 2013)

If you are a bad driver, then you shouldn't be on the road. Mistakes cost lives.


----------



## theghost0991 (Mar 29, 2014)

I am not too terrible, but I am nervous. I break certain laws sometimes that I cant figure out.

Also, I have no problem driving on the highway, its just getting on the highway. That is the sort of thing where I am waiting for my moment to turn onto the highway, but then the others are coming so fast. Once I get on it is easy, though.


----------



## xPhoenix (Mar 29, 2014)

I'm not a horrible driver, I'm definitely not the best. I go fast, I don't tailgate, and I blast my music. But I absolutely hate driving on the parkway. It scares me so much. My mom used to say, "that's the number one way to get killed, is going on the parkway cause people are idiots." I do think that's where I get my anxiety from. She makes everything horrible, I take it in, and end up being terrified. Hah. It is scary, but I'm it's not as scary as I make it out to be. I tried it a couple of times, but nearly had a heart attack doing so. =/


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm an excellent driver. My dad taught me to drive when I was little and I took to it well. I'm more comfortable driving than in a lot of other situations. I do hate driving in big cities though.


----------



## Socialanxiety11 (Oct 3, 2011)

i still can't believe i got my license lmaoooo!


----------



## theghost0991 (Mar 29, 2014)

Socialanxiety11 said:


> i still can't believe i got my license lmaoooo!


I got mine by accident. It was Mr Bean **** for real! I have the woman at the counter my permit and she gave me a license lol.


----------



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)

I'm an excellent driver.


----------



## theCARS1979 (Apr 26, 2010)

Cashew said:


> I feel the same as YRU So Quiet but I drive okay, although most of the mistakes I do make are left turn related. I hate judging distances


youll get better with that with time, just dont rush. What kind of car do you have?


----------

